# What to do for BIG wheels / tires



## channelguy (Apr 19, 2007)

Hello all: Ex Z06 owner here
I'm looking to buy a used LS2 GTO and mod it seriously. What's the scoop on getting 315's, or so on the back? I'm prepared to spend the money to do it. Can fender well redo handle it entirely. 

Must be somebody here who's been through this.

Thanks in advance

Ken
Fremont, CA


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Ken, the guy to talk to is Mike White at Lehmer's Pontiac up in Concord, CA. He's an expert on these cars. He's built a couple of them with huge rubber in the back -- but he went with wide body kits instead of changing the rear end and tubbing it.


----------



## sparky (Dec 24, 2006)

i heard on 18 inche wheels you need 10 inche wide rims with 54mm off-set and you have roll the fenders,but don,t no for sure.


----------

